# request photo of F-16 loading patriot



## rousseau (Dec 29, 2007)

I wonder was patriot missile loaded on other jet fighters?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 29, 2007)

A Patriot Missile?

The Patriot is a Ground to Air Missile.....


----------



## comiso90 (Dec 29, 2007)

How about a Pegasus anti-satellite rocket?

but they are usually launched from a F-15...

.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 29, 2007)

I dont know. I guess he needs to tell us what he is referring to.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 29, 2007)

...another dead thread.


----------



## rousseau (Feb 4, 2008)

I want a phto of F-16 carry patriot


----------



## evangilder (Feb 4, 2008)

F-16's don't carry the Patriot missile. the Patriot missile system is ground based and NOT carried by any airplanes, except maybe a C-17 to get it somewhere.


----------



## rousseau (Feb 4, 2008)

If I give you an example, will you promiss to upload a clear photo copy of it?


----------



## SoD Stitch (Feb 4, 2008)

rousseau said:


> If I give you an example, will you promiss to upload a clear photo copy of it?



What are you talking about? Two reasonably knowledgeable people (besides me) have already said the F-16 NEVER carried the Patriot missle. It is NOT designed to be carried and launched by ANY aircraft, not even an F-15. If you do find a picture of an F-16 carrying a Patriot, it is probably a joke. You'd might as well hang a HAWK missle off of an F-16 pylon while you're at it.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 4, 2008)

Whatever your example is, no one can promise to deliver a picture that doesn't exist, unless someone photoshopped something.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2008)

rousseau said:


> If I give you an example, will you promiss to upload a clear photo copy of it?



Dude the F-16 never carried the Patriot. It can not carry the Patriot.

Look above at the picture I posted earlier. That is a Patriot missile! It can not be carried or fired from an F-16.

Get your missiles straight....


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 5, 2008)

rousseau said:


> If I give you an example, will you promiss to upload a clear photo copy of it?



You mean an example like an F-16 with a Patriot missile load? Oh sure. If you give me an example, I'll upload it. Why not.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 6, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> You mean an example like an F-16 with a Patriot missile load? Oh sure. If you give me an example, I'll upload it. Why not.



I guess I could photo shop a patriot missile being launched from an F-16.


----------

